# Wiring a new jack for DSL



## KC123 (Mar 5, 2011)

So I just moved in, got DSL and the phone, and it's crap. The phone guy said to run an independent line, and he would hook it up outside the next time he came by. (Better than paying hundreds for him to do it, but what a great guy for doing the outside part and leaving me the box of wire & jack to do the inside with!) 

So I climbed into the scary crawlspace, battled the spiders and ran the line. I'm now supposed to hook it to the jack and I can't understand which one goes where....his directions which seemed so logical when he told me (and wrote down) seem cryptic and in cypher now! It says tie BL and BLW BL R to BLW G. What!?! I have the new jack here, and it has all the old wires; red yellow green and black. It has spots marked G R Y and B. The wires are blue and white, green and white, red and white and orange and white. HELP please! I want to get this done tonight so he can come by soon and hook up the outside part (and give him back the box of wire he left me!) 

I appreciate your assistance!
KC


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSG.



KC123 said:


> The wires are blue and white, green and white, red and white and orange and white


Does the cable have four twisted pairs of wires (blue wire twisted with a white wire, orange wire twisted with a white wire, etc.) and is the box of wire labeled as CAT5, CAT5e, or CAT6?

If so, then ...

Blue wire goes to the Red wire location on the jack
White wire wrapped around blue goes to the Green wire location on the jack
That is the minimum that you need for a working phone or DLS connection
You could continue with
Orange wire goes to the Yellow wire location on the jack
White wire wrapped around orange goes to the Black wire location on the jack

The other two pairs of a CAT5 or CAT6 cable are not used for a basic phone jack

You will need to find out from the installer if they will be putting a DSL splitter in the outside NID box to separate the phone and DSL signals. If not, you will need to put DSL filters on all connected phones, computer modems, fax machines, DVRs, satellite receivers, etc. but not on the actual DSL modem.


----------

